# Central/North AL GTG- Sunday, March 10, 2019 (Cancelled)



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Big Al's First Annual Spring Fling




This meet is cancelled.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Sunday, March 10, 2019*

1) Alan (BigAl205) Vehicle to be determined


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Sunday, March 10, 2019*

I'd like to attend if possible! That is, if I even have a vehicle to drive by then!

1) Alan (BigAl205) Vehicle to be determined 
2) Adam (Aldaa) 04 Trailblazer EXT - tentative?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Sunday, March 10, 2019*

We'll be glad to have you


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Sunday, March 10, 2019*

So was planning this on a Sunday a bad idea?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Sunday, March 10, 2019*

I don't think it's a bad idea at all to do on a Sunday. Just need to let it marinate and maybe reach out to locals that might not check this forum often. I'll try to make it. Will just have to see how things go between now and then. Gonna leave my name off the list until it gets closer.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Sunday, March 10, 2019*

Just 3 months away!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Sunday, March 10, 2019*



BigAl205 said:


> Just 2 months away!


FIFY

1) Alan (BigAl205) Vehicle to be determined 
2) Adam (Aldaa) 04 Trailblazer EXT - tentative? 
3) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) 16 Single Cab Ram

I think I'm going to choose this over the NC meet because the distance to NC takes too much out of me.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Sunday, March 10, 2019*

Just 6 weeks away!


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Sunday, March 10, 2019*

I sure hope more people are going to attend!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Sunday, March 10, 2019*

Looks like I'm out. Sorry Al.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Sunday, March 10, 2019*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Looks like I'm out. Sorry Al.


Sorry to hear Chris, you'll be missed!


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Sunday, March 10, 2019*

I would really like to come to this since I'm fairly close in Huntsville. Always up for hearing others installs, even at the cost of realizing how bad mine are. Ha. However, I'm in the middle of a new install (CarPC, 2118Hs and -maybe- ID Minis). Theres a chance I may even be out of town for work that weekend too. I'll let you know as soon as I figure out my schedule.


----------



## jhivy (Jan 16, 2018)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Sunday, March 10, 2019*

Do you let newbies in? I just went to my first show in more than a decade and now know what good car audio can be. I'd like those with more experience give me some pointers or help with tuning.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Sunday, March 10, 2019*



jhivy said:


> Do you let newbies in? I just went to my first show in more than a decade and now know what good car audio can be. I'd like those with more experience give me some pointers or help with tuning.


Sure. I'll be sending out directions as time draws closer.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Central/North AL GTG- Sunday, March 10, 2019*

Sorry, guys...I'm going to have to cancel this.


----------

